# Springfield Armory 911 380



## Jim

Picked up a new pocket pistol. A Springfield Armory 911 380. I plan on a kydex holster that will be made shortly. I’m going to run a few different boxes of ammo thru it to see if happy with certain brands over others.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH

Too new ... 8) & too small a caliber ... here’s my new ‘hand gonne’


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## Kismet

Hey Jim, if you get a chance, try some shots out of a Radon P-64, 7.52x18 (9mm Mak.) A little rougher and a little heavier than your new toy, but it shoots better than it should. It is a Polish military and police pistol. Ammo _was_ cheaper and a bit more powerful, don't know if that's still the case.

Have fun, be safe.


----------



## KMixson

Just FYI, If you are looking for ammo, ammoseek.com can lead you in the right direction on purchasing ammo online.


----------



## lovedr79

Looks sharp! I like it


----------



## DaleH

Jim:

Target Sports from CT will ship to Mass! FWIW the Corbon and other 'premium' self-defense designed 380 loads have performed better in FBI shootings than 38 Special revolver loads.


----------



## onthewater102

Looks like a browning style locking setup - so you should be able to use some of the hotter premium rounds. A lot of .380's are just straight blowback (like my old PPK) so they can't handle the pressures you need to generate the velocity needed to get hollowpoint .380's to mushroom.

Buffalo bore seemed to test as one of the more powerful .380's back when I had my PPK, but the blowback PPK couldn't handle it. Bonded JHP's have come a long way in the last 10 years and I haven't kept up on them since I sold the Walther a number of years ago.

For all the nay-sayers bad mouthing the .380 they're just overcompensating...none of them would volunteer to be shot with one. Those knuckle-draggers fail to see the purpose of these guns isn't to be used to obliterate watermelons from across a football field - it's to be able to conceal under work attire, white collar work attire even. No way I can wear a suit to work and have a full frame 1911 IWB without drawing attention to it, but my little Kimber solo can ride on my ankle just fine.


----------



## KMixson

onthewater102 said:


> For all the nay-sayers bad mouthing the .380 they're just overcompensating...none of them would volunteer to be shot with one. Those knuckle-draggers fail to see the purpose of these guns isn't to be used to obliterate watermelons from across a football field - it's to be able to conceal under work attire, white collar work attire even. No way I can wear a suit to work and have a full frame 1911 IWB without drawing attention to it, but my little Kimber solo can ride on my ankle just fine.



You are correct. I hear people say all the time a .380 or .22 will not stop anyone but none of them are willing to be shot with one to prove their point. Practice your marksmanship with any gun you carry and you will be a better defensive deterrent. As I say "A hit with a .22 counts much more than a miss with a .45." I carry a .380 and love it. It is so easy to conceal. I can wear shorts and a t-shirt and still carry concealed with the .380 with no one any wiser.


----------



## DaleH

KMixson said:


> I can wear shorts and a t-shirt and still carry concealed with the .380 with no one any wiser.


Same here ...


----------



## ppine

Wrong forum.


----------



## jethro

You guys can defend your "ladies models" all you want! I'll be shooting the mens guns.

(My daily is a M&P Bodygaurd in .38 lolololol)


----------



## Jim

jethro said:


> You guys can defend your "ladies models" all you want! I'll be shooting the mens guns.
> 
> (My daily is a M&P Bodygaurd in .38 lolololol)



:LOL2:


----------



## Jim

I want to let you guys know that this pistol has given me nothing but headache. I have put around 300 rounds through it and every magazine load has had jams, Failed to fires, loading issues. I am sending it back to SA so they can look at it. There is no way I would ever carry this gun. 

I tried 3 different boxes of ammo, and not the cheap stuff.


----------



## DaleH

Jim said:


> I have put around 300 rounds through it and every magazine load has had jams, Failed to fires, loading issues.


Ouch!

On the contrary, I have a S&W BodyGuard 380 with integrated laser that has digested every round of ~7 brands of ammo and bullet types, even when loaded into the same magazine together.


----------



## Jim

Honestly, everyone at the range was shaking their heads and could not believe the trouble my group was having with this gun. I am hoping this is a lemon and SA fixes/replaces it.


----------



## KMixson

DaleH said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have put around 300 rounds through it and every magazine load has had jams, Failed to fires, loading issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> On the contrary, I have a S&W BodyGuard 380 with integrated laser that has digested every round of ~7 brands of ammo and bullet types, even when loaded into the same magazine together.
Click to expand...



My little Ruger LCP has also eaten every round I have loaded into it. It has around 3500 rounds through it and has not had an issue. I did notice when I tested my .380 reloads that the light rounds were weak but they still fed through it. I do not reload the light rounds anymore. I keep them in the middle of the road when I reload them now.


----------



## Jim

It's on it's way back to SA. Let's see what the end result is.


----------



## Jim

Goodbye and good riddance. I ended up selling this piece of Junk and will never buy another SA again.


----------

